# ANS for the WIN 🏆



## Fenderskirt66 (2 mo ago)

I wanted to share my recent experience with David @ANS. I came into this forum a few weeks ago, pretty green in my experience with DSP amplifiers and looking for direction on what to do with my 22’ Toyota Tundra audio wise.

David reached out to me on messenger with an amazing welcoming and offered to speak to me on the phone the same night to offer up his services and experience with DSP setups.

We talked for about an hour and I was blown away by his professionalism and also friendliness! Finally someone in the industry who didn’t try and tell me what I should run, but instead listened to what I wanted long term and made several recommendations for me to choose from.
We talked budget, technical abilities, SQ goals and David and I dialed up my dream system. Within a few days, I placed my order securely through his company’s invoicing system, which was huge for me as it was a secure credit card transaction.

Throughout the buying experience, David was extremely communicative and even covered some of the added expenses when the original Audison amplifier we ordered ended up not being available for several months.

The shipping phase was solid too! David packed all my components in heavy duty graded cardboard and it arrived safe and sound.

Overall I’m very pleased with my experience with David @ANS and look forward to the install phase!

Components:
Audison AF M5.11 bit
Audison SR 4.500
Hertz MLK 1650.3
Hertz ML 700.3
Hertz CX 165
Illusion Audio C12
Soundskins Pro


----------



## saltyone (Feb 2, 2019)

David is an awesome guy! I’ve had the exact same experience with him in the past. 

That will be a great sounding system!


----------



## cman (Aug 24, 2020)

Thats a nice subwoofer!


----------



## ecobass (Oct 15, 2012)

You got all top quality stuff there , no robot -underground same factory as you high dollar brand crap lol ... Glad ANS took good care of you.


----------



## Fenderskirt66 (2 mo ago)

ecobass said:


> You got all top quality stuff there , no robot -underground same factory as you high dollar brand crap lol ... Glad ANS took good care of you.


hahah Yea! With this build, I wanted to try all top shelf to see how it compares with my older Pioneer 80PRS and JL component and slash series system in my classic 66’ Impala. Gonna be fun!


----------



## ecobass (Oct 15, 2012)

No kidding man lol, I have a very entry level set up using the pionner 80 prs that you also have , a pioneer prs 4 channel amp and a pioneer prs mono amp for sub duties and some entry level mids and tweets all active thru the head unit's processor, but your audison amp/ processor and illusion audio sub alone it's taking things literally to a whole other level , you're gonna slash that old set up in pieces lol , you'll see when it's all done. Good luck and report back for some feedback of the whole sound system , thanks!!


----------

